# Hypertropic Osteodystrophy



## lrained7 (Aug 19, 2011)

My puppy, Elaina, (14 weeks) , has just been diagnosed with this. I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge of this disease. The vet x-ray'd her because of her bowing hind legs. She said she has classic signs and is giving her an anti inflammatory. I will take her back in 7 days to have her checked. She does not have a fever and her blood work shows only high levels of calcium and also phosphorous. Her blood platelets are a little high also. Her white count is fine. I read about it and I am wondering if anyone else has ever know any dog with this. 
Thanks,
Lorraine


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

My then 4 month old pup was diagnosed with inflamed growth plates (initial thoughts were HOD, but xrays showed different). I believe that the treatment for both of these is the same--restricted activity, reduced amount and quality of kibble and anit-inflamatories. In addidtion to changing my pup's food to an adult large breed formula the vet also prescribed a glucosamine suppliment.

I was encouraged to learn that this is something that they will grow out of with no ill effects. Best of luck trying to convince your little guy that it's for the best for them to be hungry and cooped up in the crate. I suggest using this time to REALLY train on sits, downs and using "thinking" toys. I mentally tired pup is easier to deal with.


----------



## lrained7 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. I need to get her some thinking toys. I have read soooo much about this. 
Did your pup have any fever at all? Elaina becomes very lethargic after her shots but has not run any fever. 
I have changed her food to an adult kibble, and am giving her probiotics and a joint suppliment with
glucosamine in it. I am more concerned with her back hocks than her front legs. So far I have not seen
anything that talks about the back legs.


----------



## jubbleys (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi

Can I ask how things are going with your puppies legs as it's been over a month. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Krill oil a Must and Omega 3 will help reduce inflammation as well and make there coat rich Red not dull and skin and hair far greater 

Inflammation is all are number one core killer.

Omega 3 fatty acids are great and help cellular, heart and metabolic health
Flax seed as well daily

these great oils contain eicosapentaenoic acids EPA and docosahexaenoic acids (DHA

Most vets are light years behind true nutrition and supplements needed they did not read it in there educations 

Just like western Medicine they call Meds which in fact in many cases is toxins loaded with side effects

Life is the rich cold clear waters

Glucosamine, Chondroition and Msm will help as well

have a great giving Holiday


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I 2nd Condroitin for joint issues. I had a Golden Retriever which lived to the ripe old age of 19 before my father backed the car over her. She had arthritis from the age of about 10 or 11. That and half an Aspirin daily kept her alive all those years with very little discomfort. R.I.P. Honey.


----------

